# Best tool for a Border Collie.



## Subro (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't know anything about grooming! haha
What is the best tool for a border collie coat?


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

The best basic tool is a greyhound comb, with a fine side and a course side. If I had to pick one that is..


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Bordermom said:


> The best basic tool is a greyhound comb, with a fine side and a course side. If I had to pick one that is..


This is what I've heard from friends who have dogs with similar coats. Also a good diet will help when it comes to coat care.


----------



## Subro (Dec 24, 2011)

This one?
http://www.raintreesupply.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Greyhound-Comb-13.95.jpg


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Just to be 100% clear, what is your goal with this tool? That may seem like a dumb question, but occasionally people come around this forum wanting to shave their double-coated breeds. *Doh*

If you're looking to pull out some of the dead undercoat, I like a rubber curry comb. 

Also, be aware that border collies have widely varying coats: everything from very short to long and thin to thick. My BC mix has a coat similar to a lab's.


----------



## Subro (Dec 24, 2011)

I want a tool to basically pull out the dead undercoat and take care of my BC coat.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

a grey hound comb, a slicker brush and a undercoat rake. if you can, a good HV blower works amazing as well.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

What kind of coat does your dog have? Spaniel mix Max's not very thick but medium to long double coat can be handled with a pin brush, that sort of comb you linked and a metal flea comb to pull out undercoat. Lab mix Sassy's super dense short double coat was best handled with a pin brush and a shedding rake or furminator. Flea comb couldn't get through Sassy's coat without way too much effort and the shedding rake does nothing for Max's coat. I intensely disliked the shedding blade and didn't care for the rubber curry as it didn't pull out much loose hair.


----------



## Subro (Dec 24, 2011)

Well, I bought a greyhound comb and a rubber curry comb.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Good!

If Emily is blowing coat as she is in the photo comb through the fur so there are no snarls, give her a bath and as she is drying comb and comb and comb [or use the curry, see which one you like better] until she is completely dry. I take Max for a walk during this process.

Robin's coat looks just like Sassy's did, even the same color and shadings. Does she get those tufts of dead hair like Emily when she sheds? I would pull on a couple hairs sticking out of her rump and get a whole dandelion puff of fur in my hand! Same bath, comb/walk dry works great.


----------



## Subro (Dec 24, 2011)

I bathe her today and comb her until my arm falls. haha 


























Kathy, Robin is a boy! haha He doesn't have much dead hair.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

She looks great. What do you think, is this the way to go?

Sassy didn't look like she had any hair either. Her back leg hair was only 1/2" long but man she packed undercoat in there. When her side was shaved for her lump removal I could see the fur was a good 1/4" thick from surface to skin.


----------

